# doe-Dough



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 1, 2017)

Photographed this lady last Monday . Took five shots ,then she spooked . Well I thought it was only me and her ,nope SEVEN more jumped up from behind her ....I just stood there and laughed . 



DSC_7134 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 2, 2017)

*You are too focused!*


That one laying behind the log blends in quite well!


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 3, 2017)

LOL!
I also had about the same thing happen but didn't come away with a great pic' like you. I thought I saw a deer with it's head behind a bush where it wouldn't see me move. So I raised my camera and two more I hadn't spotted spooked. They were over a hundred yards away and I thought I was concealed pretty well. They started the stomping thing and about four more and them put their flags up and moved out.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds like my luck!  At least you got the 5 shots to start with - and the one you shared is pretty cool!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 4, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> That one laying behind the log blends in quite well!


If they aren't moving ,I'll loose site of them . 



GAJoe said:


> LOL!
> I also had about the same thing happen but didn't come away with a great pic' like you. I thought I saw a deer with it's head behind a bush where it wouldn't see me move. So I raised my camera and two more I hadn't spotted spooked. They were over a hundred yards away and I thought I was concealed pretty well. They started the stomping thing and about four more and them put their flags up and moved out.


But you have to love the experience ! I use to wish to see just big bucks ,But now any wild life brings a smile ! 


rip18 said:


> Sounds like my luck!  At least you got the 5 shots to start with - and the one you shared is pretty cool!


Thanks Robert .


----------

